# 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I am finding great examples of the 2004 in the $20-$22 range. The 2005 are in the $28k+ range.
Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (ryangambrill)*

I can't really comment intelligently, other than to say that the C6A6 is bullet-proof. I love mine. Beefs - lack of an OEM iPod kit. Pros - no rattles, should be better fuel econ than the 2.7T. I'd say it's worth it to get the new platform.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 2004 A6 2.7T S-Line vs. 2005 3.2 (ryangambrill)*

05's are a step up and much nicer, IMO. New MMI w/ nav systems, bluetooth and newer technology
The new body cars were quite a bit more money than the 04's. You can easily top 50k for a new body A6.


----------

